# الزجاج البركاني : أنواعهو استخداماته, طرق تعدينه والإحتياطي العالمي منه



## طارق البخاري (6 يناير 2008)

*الزجاج البركاني : أنواعه, استخداماته, طرق تعدينه والإحتياطي العالمي منه*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذا ملف وورد عن الزجاج البركاني بتفصيلات رائعة

ولكن أصل الموضوع -حسب ما أذكر- كنت قد قرأته فيما سبق وكان عن الزجاج البركاني في اليمن فقام أحد الطلبة في أحد المنتديات (لا أذكره الآن) وجعل الموضوع عامّاً (أي ألغى كل ما له علاقة باليمن في الموضوع) وأرجو أن أكون مخطأ في ذلك لأن بعض الظن إثم.

فلا أدري هل قام بشئ حسن بتعميم الموضوع أم هذا بتر بشع.

المهم إن الموضوع قد أعجبني وأحببت أن أنقله لهذا المنتدى الرائع.

http://www.wikifortio.com/502013/Volcanic glass.doc.zip


----------



## alshangiti (6 يناير 2008)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات الممتعة


----------



## prof mido (6 يناير 2008)

مشكور أخي 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (19 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووور


----------



## نورالصفار (19 يناير 2008)

عاشت يداك اخي العزيز رغم ان الموضوع ليس من اختصاصي لكن كل شيء شيق هنا


----------



## طارق البخاري (23 يناير 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

شكراً لكم جميعاً على المرور


----------

